# MAC - Cremesheen Swatches - Oct 08



## MAC_Whore (Jun 25, 2008)

Place all your *Cremesheen* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.








This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the Cremesheen discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the Cremesheen colour story thread.


----------



## damsel (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: MAC - CremeSheen Swatches - Oct 08*

found these on ebay courtesy of closetmustgo & brigettesboutique respectively:









2nd pic [from left to right]: dare you, brave red, fan fare...







* the majority of l/s came unlabeled.


----------



## damsel (Aug 8, 2008)

*Re: MAC - CremeSheen Swatches - Oct 08*

fan fare




thanks to ebay member closetmustgo

dare you + brave red








stay in touch + creme d' nude








on hold + fan fare








ravishing




thanks to ebay member minieboop


fan fare + on hold








creme d' nude + ravishing








stay in touch + dare you







thanks to ebay member brigettesboutique


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 10, 2008)

*Re: MAC - CremeSheen Swatches - Oct 08*

In natural light, no flash. Color is very accurate in the first photo. Its a little bit darker in the second.

Click to enlarge photo
Attachment 6444

Attachment 6445


----------



## jenntoz (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: MAC - CremeSheen Swatches - Oct 08*

Not sure what colors these are(they came unlabeled) I'm guessing they might be Creme D'Nude & Ravishing or maybe Crosswires
Click to Enlarge pics!!!



















Comparison swatches...
Click to Enlarge!
Cremesheen(left) vs High 90's Slimshine






Cremesheen(top left) vs Half & Half l/s(top right)
Blankety l/s(bottom left) closest thing I have to it and Cosmo l/s(bottom right)


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 18, 2008)

I _*think*_ these color names are correct (they came un-labeled).  On NW15 skin.

Modesty or Fanfare, Speed Dial or Speak Louder, Crosswires or Stay in Touch...it's so hard to tell




w/ flash





no flash


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 19, 2008)

More swatches on NW15...these are very creamy and apply so smoothly. Coverage is opaque. (Again, guessing on the color names - they're the same ones as above)

Speed Dial or Speak Louder






Modesty or Fan Fare






Crosswires or Stay in Touch






Comparisons:





Viva Glam V, Sharp Beige, Hug Me, Crosswires or Stay in Touch, Bare Slimshine, Patisserie, Body Suit, Entwined






Flowerplay, Speed Dial or Speak Louder, Gaily Slimshine






Fast Thrill, Modesty or Fan Fare, Gaily Slimshine


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 30, 2008)

On Hold on the right.


----------



## Ivana-Maria (Aug 31, 2008)

MAC Cremesheen "Fan Fare"


----------



## Shimmer (Aug 31, 2008)

On Hold swatch as worn yesterday.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 3, 2008)

Brave Red.





Creme De Nude.


----------



## blinkymei (Sep 5, 2008)

Nail polish with 2 coats. Sorry for the streaks. I forgot to look at the name but I think it will be released with this collection because I think it's the color seen on the promo image. It's a little more yellow pink in real life in my opinion... a lot more closer to the promo ad color

http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...i/DSC01765.jpg

Flash:
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...i/DSC01767.jpg

No Flash:
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...i/DSC01769.jpg

Flash
http://i286.photobucket.com/albums/l...DSC01754-1.jpg

I forgot a majority of what they were, but here's what I remember except for one (has a ? on it).
Flash


----------



## kimmy (Sep 8, 2008)

(i _think_ this is...) modesty on NC25/30 skin, highly pigmented lips.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 16, 2008)

Ravishing.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## kimmy (Sep 18, 2008)

fan fare on NC25/30 skin, highly pigmented lips.


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 20, 2008)

*Modesty*









*Fan Fare*










*Dare You*


----------



## mmc5 (Sep 21, 2008)

Cremesheen in Fanfare (came out more reddish than real life)

clickable thumbnail


----------



## MariahGem (Sep 23, 2008)

*Fanfare* on lips!  
I love the consistency of these lipsticks more than any other formula!  I may have to go back and get more!!


----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## Meryl (Sep 25, 2008)

Some of the lighter colours swatched on white paper, in sunlight.   Top to bottom -- Ravashing, Hot Gossip, Modesty, Fanfare, Speed Dial:


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Sep 25, 2008)

Speed Dial
Modesty
Fanfare






No Base, on NC35 skin:

No Flash:





Flash:





On Bare Lips:

Speed Dial





Modesty





Fanfare


----------



## sleepyhead (Sep 25, 2008)

lipsticks





seasonal peach nail polish (2 coats)


----------



## keik614 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Seasonal Peach nailpolish* swatches...2 coats.(w/o flash and w/ flash)
it's definitely not pearly like the promo picture IRL, but is a creamy pearl/glitter-less. i'm a little dissapointed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



http://img.makeupalley.com/5/0/1/5/1075166.JPG


http://img.makeupalley.com/5/0/1/5/1075167.JPG

sorry im trying to resize the pictures!!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Sep 26, 2008)

brave red





brave red with russian red lipgloss on top






seasonal peach polish after a night waitressing hahah


----------



## MaxwellDemon (Sep 26, 2008)

Quickly swatched:

MAC Dare You






MAC Party Line (plummier IRL)






Both really suit olive-yellow tones and brighten up my face. I considered Brave Red, but it was too bright, pinky, poppy-flower red (better for summer than the upcoming fall).

To compare Party Line with other plums:

Plum Dandy






Oddessy (a bit more purple-plum IRL, though)


----------



## Anachronism86 (Sep 26, 2008)

Hang Up, no liner


----------



## lalunia (Sep 26, 2008)

All on NW20 skin. Creme D'nude


----------



## kkischer04 (Oct 1, 2008)

Sorry, I had a bit of an internet connection problem...here's the swatch








Sorry ladies, I must have had the worst connection yesterday, I thought I had included this in the previous post, but heres Brave Red on the lips with the Enriched Red liner, HTH!


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Oct 2, 2008)

*Today, I just bought the "Dare You". I was looking for a red color that would go well with my brown skin tone. Mac's Dare you fits well!!!


*Attachment 6896




Attachment 6902


----------



## sofabean (Oct 3, 2008)

picture is clickable!


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 4, 2008)

Top: On hold
2nd row, Left to Right: speed dial, speak louder, fanfare, crosswire, creme d'nude


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 4, 2008)

all pics are taken in natural light











on nc25 skin:


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 6, 2008)

Dubonnet on top, vs. Dare You on bottom - on NW20.  Taken in natural light, no flash:


----------



## Girl about town (Oct 7, 2008)

Here is cremesheen lipstick in speed dial in natural daylight
(CLICK IMAGE TO ENLARGE) Ignore the flaky skin lol!!!!


----------



## Spinderella (Oct 12, 2008)

Comparison of Twig-Twig (Originals) and Modesty

Modesty on the left, Twig-Twig on the right


----------



## Karrie (Oct 14, 2008)




----------



## duckduck (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 18, 2008)

These are taken straight from the MAC lippie chart I keep on my blog, so please excuse the weirdness in the formatting.  I am NW20


----------



## anguria (Oct 22, 2008)




----------



## lexiesupagirl (Nov 3, 2008)

Hi! on hold lipstick on nc25


----------

